
Ask HN: Hypertext Software from Early 90s - prawn
Back around 1991-93, I remember being in a school computer lab reworking the science curriculum in some type of hypertext software. I can&#x27;t recall whether it was DOS, Windows or Mac based as we had access to a variety of machines (Amiga too).<p>There were cards&#x2F;pages, buttons we could position for moving between them. I think it either had a dark background by default or ability to set a dark mode. I keep thinking of purple&#x2F;pink and green as a colour scheme. I don&#x27;t think it was Hypercard.<p>I keep thinking PageLink? PageLinx? Linksystem?<p>Can anyone familiar with that era of computers think of what the software might have been?
======
enkiv2
There's AmigaGuide
([http://code.iamkate.com/articles/amigaguide/](http://code.iamkate.com/articles/amigaguide/)
, most screenshots look like they have a dark theme but generally not
purple/pink).

Dark theme with purple/pink sounds like the windows 'high contrast dark'
theme, which shipped with Windows 95 & 98, and might have shipped with 3.11 /
Workgroups as well. In that case, any card-based hypertext system that ran on
Workgroups is a possibility. It looks like that includes Authorware
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Authorware](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Authorware)),
StorySpace
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storyspace](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storyspace)),
and probably KMS.

Early versions of HyperTIES ran on DOS:
[https://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/hyperties/](https://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/hyperties/)
; some HyperTIES images resemble what you describe:
[https://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/hyperties/ecs_intro.gif](https://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/hyperties/ecs_intro.gif)

~~~
prawn
Don't think it was any of them. Pretty sure the background was black, and I
don't remember that being a theme we picked. Think it was a default?

Authorware was used a few years later when I worked in an educational
multimedia unit. This one in the early 90s was very basic.

------
gshdg
HyperCard?

~~~
prawn
No, I don't think it was HyperCard.

